# Info on Alexandria (Alex)



## HSwanepoel (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi
Thanks to all for the info on Egypt ! Much appreciated 
Sorry to Bug you All Again, But now I need Info on Alex.
English Schools Kids (7&100), where the ladies meet that kind of stuff, please.
Do's and Dont's !
Good  & Bad 
Any info would be more than I have at the moment. 
Thanks
Hannes


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We have a few members from Alex and I am sure they will try and help.

Please make sure your wife comes out to have a look at Egypt before you decided to come here.


----------



## HSwanepoel (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Maiden,
I will make a plan to get her to Alex before we decide.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey HSwanepoel 

I live in Alexandria. I'll try help out.


I can't really advise on the schooling here since I don't have any school age kids. However do know there are a few choices as far as international english schools go here. 

The ones I do hear of the most however are:
1: British School of Alexandria in an area called Roushdy 
2: Schutz American School (I just can't remember the name of the district it's in!)
Both however are inside the city. If you type those names into a web search I'm sure your find their websites for more information etc!

As far as where ladies meet I do know of one place on a Monday morning from 10am which is again in Roushdy. Which is the district I live in and find it to be pretty central for all I need. 

Traffic can get pretty heavy here so if you do move to Alexandria like any city ensure your not to far from where you need to get to! Like the schools etc.

It gets pretty busy here in the summer and calms down a bit in the winter. 

Um my mind gone blank lol.. I'm sure some others in Alex's or who been here can shed more light! I was a little slow on the discovering everything here! lol


----------



## Goddess (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello, been reading for a while, but actually had to take the plunge and sign up just to be able to post.

I just wanted to say that the Alexandria Womens Club no longer meets in Roushdy at the portugese club on a Monday Morning. They are now to be found lurking in San Stefano Mall, on the 2nd floor at Cafe Noir from 11am on Mondays.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Goddess said:


> Hello, been reading for a while, but actually had to take the plunge and sign up just to be able to post.
> 
> I just wanted to say that the Alexandria Womens Club no longer meets in Roushdy at the portugese club on a Monday Morning. They are now to be found lurking in San Stefano Mall, on the 2nd floor at Cafe Noir from 11am on Mondays.




Hi and welcome to the forum

No need to be shy... we don't bite lol


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, Alex has a British school, founded in the 80's, my son used to go there, but it has grown considerably since then. Home
The main problem with Alex seems to be the traffic, for this reason I would choose to live near the school in Rousdy/Bulkley/Kafr Abdu/British Consulate area. At the bottom of Karf Abdu(st) off to the right is the Portuguese club. again this has been running since the 80's and has always been a meeting point for expats. It's also great to take kids to as it has a large garden. there you will find information about the British community group, American women's association and the Hash House Harriers.


----------



## HSwanepoel (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi
Thanks to all for the info !
I'll do a bit of homework when i'm there next week.
Thanks for the help, much appreciated

Hannes


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

SHendra said:


> Hey HSwanepoel
> 
> I live in Alexandria. I'll try help out.
> 
> ...


Altough my daughter is going to play school also I heard about the British school. Even was a little bit expensive according to egypt other private schools but i knew it from my old friend who was the consulate in alexandria and he was very satisfied from the education.


----------

